# Sex with two men...now pregnant. Help



## simplyunique

My last period was November 12-16. I had sex with guy 1 on the 17th, one day after my period ended. According to my ovulation calendar, my fertile days were the 21st-27th, and ovulation day was the 26th. I had sex with guy 2 on November 20th and 21st. I missed my period on Dec 10th, took a test on the 17th that read positive. According to my LMP, I'm around 5 weeks. I've read that sperm live 3-5 days. According to my numbers, guy 2 would be the father. This is my first pregnancy so please, a little help from you who know more about ovulation and dates.


----------



## Jess137

Judging by that, it sounds like #2, but it's never sure until you have a paternity test.


----------



## Alicebarak

Agree with Jess, It seems #2, but you should go for pregnancy test as soon as possible


----------



## MindUtopia

You'd be very unlikely to ovulate the day after your period ended, so it's most likely the second guy. But again, always good to confirm these things if you can manage to do that once baby arrives.


----------



## lilesMom

its most likely num 2 but could be either really hon, hope ur ok and best o luck xxx
unless u were using ovulation prediction tests u cant be sure of when u ovulate (and even then u cant be 100% sure ) , on average its 14 days after first day of period but it can vary a lot between women.


----------



## tntrying22

think you'll need a paternity test. It's so close you could have ovulated early or late - I was using the calendar and was temp charting to get preg - I wasn't exact to the dates the calendars online said.


----------



## Stressbucket

The odds heavily favor potential father #2.

That said, if you want either of them to be legally identified as the father, you're going to need to do a paternity test.


----------



## NaturalMomma

You need to get a paternity test to confirm it, and I encourage you to do so.

The problem with ovulation calendars is, they are really a guess unless you're charting and know the signs of ovulation. So you could have ovulated earlier or later than the calendar said and it could be either guy.


----------



## OmiOmen

It seems like man #2 however you could have ovulated early without knowing and while it is very rare sperm can live for longer than 5 day in favourable conditions (research has shown it can live for up to 2 weeks, even though it is very rare it is possible). To be honest 3-4 days different between partners is not enough to really be guessing based on suspected ovulation so the only way to really know is a paternity test after the baby is born. 

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Lellow

I strongly think its number 2 :hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

More chance of it being number two but I would get a DNA test hun x


----------



## Sweetkat

Do you have a preference for which one of them you would like to be the dad? Was the sex unprotected with both and does either know you are pregnant? I think you can take a DNA test before the baby is born.


----------



## simplyunique

Yes, it was unprotected with both. Guy #1 did not ejaculate at all. I know that there is always a chance concerning pre-cum, although the odds are slim. Guy #2 came inside, both days, which were (although the calendar may have been wrong) my fertile days.


----------



## shelx

I would also say number two but my child was conceived a few days after my period. It's never certain until you get a paternity test. Good luck. X

Eta just read your most recent most. Definitely sounds like guy num 2

X


----------



## mama2mybears

It's overwhelmingly likely that it's number 2 - but there is always the possibility that you ovulated early and there was pre-ejaculate. You won't be certain without a DNA test.


----------



## Peggy O

Just chiming in and saying I became pregnant a day or maybe it was two days, after my period.....just did it that one time. it stinks but I agree a DNA test is a good idea, although #2 does sound more likely.


----------



## simplyunique

Thanks everyone. I technically wasn't off of my period. It was that day where it's supposed to be off but it's not gone completely. I agree, I would think it's #2. Of course ovulation could've been off as well as other things, but I'm pretty certain that its his. But thanks for the input! It definitely helped


----------

